# Twin Mtn Rally-ites



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We're planning to take a ride up to Twin Mtn KOA this weekend to check it out (along with another CG up there that we've got Sept. reservations at) Does anyone have any questions that you want us to try to get answers for? I'll also try to get a few good photos if anyone's interested....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Checkout a location for Sat's Potluck.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> Checkout a location for Sat's Potluck.
> 
> Thor


Do we know where it's supposed to be?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Wolfie,

We don't even have our sites assigned yet? I know Steve was still working on that & not sure what the CG hold up is? If you guys are up there maybe they'll give you our site assignments & near the pavillion







That would certainly make things a bit easier. I would love to see photos other then the ones posted on their website. You know how the website photos ALWAYS appear very different from what you see when you arrive









Great idea............Good Thinkin Lincoln









Thanks,
Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> We don't even have our sites assigned yet? I know Steve was still working on that & not sure what the CG hold up is? If you guys are up there maybe they'll give you our site assignments & near the pavillion
> 
> ...


I thought we had our sites ???? Are you referring to the possibility that they might be moving us? Was there ever a decision made re: if they move us, who wants what kind of site? Either way, I'll check with the office and see what I learn.....and if they haven't decided yet - - - well, now....we'll just see what we can do about THAT little di-lemon







Has the Pavillion been reserved yet? If not, I should be able to take care of that, too. What kind of time block? Anything else? Now's the time, folks....I'm gonna be standing face to face (and we don't get ignored ....patiently







)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Wolfie,

I'm sure once Steve see this thread he'll add his 2 cents. Yes, some of us were assigned sites, however some of us were up in the pull thru section & I believe some were placed in a lower section if memory serves me correctly







I'm sure Steve has reserved the pavillion as well, but it wouldn't hurt to ask if you don't hear from him prior to going. I'm thinkin that if you are there front & center they will have to finallly make their decision on our placement









Tami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The first few of us to register were put in the upper loop. The CG said if we all want to be together, than we would have to move to the lower section, with the pull throughs.

Steve (dmbcfd) was trying to get everyones feel for things. If you haven't yet replied to him with your preferences, now would be a good time.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I heard from Twin Mtn. today, while driving home, so I did not write anything down. Greg (the owner) had a couple of questions which I answered for him. He will e-mail me with the site assignments. Those who wanted privacy will get it and those who wanted togetherness will get it.









Katiesda did not register yet, if they still plan to attend. Or maybe they did not say "Northeast Outbackers, please".

They don't have a pavillion like we've seen at larger campgrounds. Their pavillion is probably the covered deck off the store/office. I don't think it is big enough for all of us. Tim and I have 10'x10' EZ-UP tents which we've used in the past for this. If we had 2 or 3 more, or used an awning or 2, I think we would be very cozy and still feel like we were roughing it. Well, as rough as RVing gets, anyway. We could dine by the campfire to the soft melodies of bagpipes.









I will contact the Wolfies using the cone of silence to brief them before tomorrow's recon mission. Maybe I should warn Greg, too? This message will self destruct......................................eventually.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a 10' X 10' EZ up as well
Just let me know if you want me to bring along up

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Our EZ-up will come, too


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I have a 10' X 10' EZ up as well
> Just let me know if you want me to bring along up
> 
> Don


Does a cold case of beer come with that as well









Thor


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> Does a cold case of beer come with that as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if you're bringing it Thor.







I think those of us with EZ ups should be the recipients of the beer! eh?









Clare


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Does a cold case of beer come with that as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I hear you like Birch Beer









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> I have a 10' X 10' EZ up as well
> Just let me know if you want me to bring along up
> 
> Don


Does a cold case of beer come with that as well









Thor
[/quote]
When did Tim's start selling beer?


----------

